

stickybits has raised $1.6m and is seeking NYC & Bay Area engineers - babyshake
http://venturebeat.com/2010/05/19/barcode-tagger-stickybits-scores-1-6-m-in-funding/

======
babyshake
Here are the job descriptions that will probably be of the most interest to HN
readers:

senior python engineer: <http://www.stickybits.com/jobs/senior-python-
engineer/>

android engineer: <http://www.stickybits.com/jobs/android-engineer/>

VP of engineering: <http://www.stickybits.com/jobs/vp-engineering/>

business manager: <http://www.stickybits.com/jobs/business-manager/>

Lots of exciting features and partnerships in the pipeline, and a chance to
collaborate on a daily basis with our awesome co-founders.

